# si dice che Augusto abbia scritto



## paperino00

Salve, sapete che differenza c'è tra queste 2 frasi?:

"Si dice che Augusto abbia scritto molte lettere"
"Si dice che Augusto ha scritto molte lettere"

Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Direi che la seconda non sia corretta.
"Si dice" formula una ipotesi, quindi serve il congiuntivo.


----------



## Anaiss

Paulfromitaly said:


> Direi che la seconda non sia corretta.
> "Si dice" formula una ipotesi, quindi serve il congiuntivo.



Paul, domanda nella tua risposta...Io direi: direi che la seconda non *è* corretta.  

EDIT: per il resto sono d'accordo, con "si dice" serve il congiuntivo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anaiss said:


> Paul, domanda nella tua risposta...Io direi: direi che la seconda non *è* corretta.


Forse hai ragione..


----------



## paperino00

si ma forse Paul stava dicendo una sua ipotesi, quindi il congiuntivo dovrebbe essere giusto?


----------



## francisgranada

à





paperino00 said:


> Salve, sapete che differenza c'è tra queste 2 frasi?:
> 
> "Si dice che Augusto abbia scritto molte lettere"
> "Si dice che Augusto ha scritto molte lettere"
> 
> Grazie!


 
Io, da non madre lingua, direi così:

1. Dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale, la versione corretta sarebbe: 
"Si dice che Augusto abbia scritto molte lettere"

2. Dal punto di vista delle tendenze esitenti nell'italiano odierno (soprattutto colloquiale): 
"Si dice che Augusto ha scritto molte lettere" 

3. Dal punto di vista che io personalmente preferire (usando le sfumature che ci offre la grammatica italiana): 
"Si dice che Augusto ha scritto molte lettere" - nel caso se uno intende a confermare il fatto ...
"Si dice che Augusto abbia scritto molte lettere" - nel caso se uno abbia dei dubbi (oppure tende a chiedere se davvero sia così ...)


----------



## Necsus

In teoria dopo le espressioni impersonali andrebbe il congiuntivo (CLIC), ma dice Luciano Satta nel suo 'Ma che modo': "...è incerto specialmente il _si dice, dicono che_ eccetera, tutte espressioni che non indicano piena certezza, pure se il dire o l'aver detto è un evento che proprio come tale autorizza l'indicativo anche nella forma attenuata della voce che si diffonde. Non rimane che affidarsi agli esempi, precisando che il doppio impiego di _cgt_ e _ind_ resta nella forma negativa".


----------



## Anaiss

Necsus, avevo scritto un intervento simile al tuo ma un minuto dopo mi sono venute in mente espressioni (sempre impersonali) come _si vede/è evidente_ a cui farei seguire l'indicativo in più di un'occasione. Probabilmente perché si vuole esprimere una propria certezza?
ex. "Si vede che ha preferito rimanere a casa"
"E' evidente che non ha gradito il gesto"


----------



## giacinta

Anaiss said:


> Paul, domanda nella tua risposta...Io direi: direi che la seconda non *è* corretta.
> 
> EDIT: per il resto sono d'accordo, con "si dice" serve il congiuntivo.




Non si dice "io direi che la seconda non *fosse* corretta"???  Lui sta esprimendo un parere, no?  

Giacinta


----------



## Necsus

Anaiss said:


> espressioni (sempre impersonali) come _si vede/è evidente_ a cui farei seguire l'indicativo in più di un'occasione.


Sì, hai ragione, sono stato impreciso, avrei dovuto/voluto dire "dopo le espressioni impersonali _è spesso presente_ il congiuntivo", il che fa sì che si tenda ad usarlo anche laddove non sarebbe necessario. In realtà è sempre il contenuto dell'espressione a determinare il modo del verbo della dipendente. 





giacinta said:


> Non si dice "io direi che la seconda non *fosse* corretta"??? Lui sta esprimendo un parere, no?


In teoria avresti ragione, dopo il condizionale presente sarebbe richiesto il congiuntivo imperfetto, ma _direi_ sembra fare eccezione a questa 'regola'. Ahimè. 
Vedi QUI per renderti conto di come sia impossibile anche per i madrelingua ricavare una regola certa.


----------



## Enigmista

Io mi sento di dire che sono corrette entrambe (sia con il congiuntivo presente che imperfetto) benchè diverse 
L'Indicativo lo escluderei

Forse può aiutare tutti questa discussione 

http://www.achyra.org/cruscate/viewtopic.php?t=1052


----------



## alfonsinho

Necsus said:


> In teoria avresti ragione, dopo il condizionale presente sarebbe richiesto il congiuntivo imperfetto, ma _direi_ sembra fare eccezione a questa 'regola'. Ahimè.



Salve a tutti, il condizionale presente è - di regola - seguito dal congiuntivo presente, non imperfetto.

Come è riportato nello stesso articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca presente nella discussione che Enigmista ha appena quotato.

Quindi, "direi che la seconda sia corretta" è l'unica formula in accordo con la regola.

Mentre - come spiegato alla fine dell'articolo dell'Accademia accennato precedentemente - l'esempio "Vorrei che la seconda fosse corretta" può essere considerato eccezione alla _consecutio temporum_ in questione (e così per verbi di desiderio, speranza etc.).

Per quanto riguarda l'uso dell'indicativo "direi che la seconda è corretta", concordo che sia comune, ma non ho motivo di credere che sia corretto.
A volte si "percepisce" tale, soprattutto quando viene espresso o interpretato come una "maschera" alla volontà di comunicare qualcosa di cui si è certi, più che esprimere un'opinione, un parere. 
La formula _direi_ è, però, una formula di per sé attenuante, anche se utilizzata per esprimere "certezze". Si vuole esser garbati, usare del tatto - se vogliamo. Ergo, diventerebbe un ossimoro esprimersi con l'indicativo presente.
Non vi sembra?


----------



## Anaiss

Per me no, e continuerò ad utilizzare l'indicativo in questi contesti, non me ne vogliano i Cruscanti...
Generalmente uso "direi" come solo una formula per risultare meno arrogante nell'esprimere una _convinzione_, quindi metterla al congiuntivo mi farebbe sentire meno incisiva e più (vanamente) pomposa.


----------



## alfonsinho

@Anaiss

Non credo te ne vorranno...
Se c'è un intento (e perciò anche senno) dietro la violazione di una regola, non si fa altro che far _vivere_ la lingua.
Se è lecito parlar di "ossimoro", come da mia provocazione, a maggior ragione si può usare come figura retorica per andar incontro a un'esigenza - come la tua - altrimenti impossibile da esprimere.
Infatti qui si trattava di far chiarezza sulla regola; personalmente trovo altro da "biasimare", ad esempio ciò che è dettato dalla pigrizia di preoccuparsi di quel che si dice, _tanto se capimo_.


----------



## marco.cur

Sinceramente frasi del tipo "direi che sia", "direi che fosse", non le ho mai sentite, le ho sempre sentite con l'indicativo.
Anche "secondo me è sbagliato" esprime un'opinione ma nessuno direbbe mai "secondo me sia sbagliato". Probabilmente non esiste una regola universale valida per tutti i verbi, ma ogni verbo segue una logica diversa; indi per cui coi verbi pensare e credere ci va  il congiuntivo, mentre il verbo dire va accompagnato dall'indicativo.

PS: se non li ho letti troppo affrettatamente, le discussioni citate riguardano la frase "direi che non".


----------



## Enigmista

Ragazzi penso che dobbiamo focalizzarci sul titolo del thread 

"_*Si dice"*_ _che_ + Congiuntivo o meno 

Ribadisco che per me sono corrette entrambe (Cong Presente e Imperfetto) mentre l'Indicativo a me non piace proprio e non vogliatemene 
La struttura *"Si dice*" introduce velata incertezza e dubbio e il congiuntivo lo vedo a pennello

Per me sono dello stesso filone di "_*si racconta che*_" etc...etc..

Esempi:

Si racconta/si dice che tu fossi particolarmente bravo a calcio quando eri giovane (nel passato)

Si racconta/si dice che tu sia particolarmente talentuoso (adesso)

Dicono in giro che tu sia un un hacker bravissimo

Dicono in giro che tu fossi più muscoloso 20 anni fa


----------



## marco.cur

Hai ragione. "Si dice che" vuole il congiuntivo, mi sembrava già assodato.


----------



## Enigmista

marco.cur said:


> Hai ragione. "Si dice che" vuole il congiuntivo, mi sembrava già assodato.



Grazie Marco 

Leggendo tutti gli interventi ho notato un pò di confusione e ho voluto fare umilmente chiarezza...

Volevo precisare che : *direi che* non necessariamente e sempre debba essere seguito dall'Indicativo...cosi come il Condizionale può essere seguito dal Congiuntivo. Bisogna stare attenti ai vari casi
Ci sono casi e casi e finezze che la nostra "facile" lingua prevede 

Un esempio che mi viene in mente è questo: _*Non saprei*_ cosa _*possa *_essere meglio, un calcio nel sedere o uno schiaffo ! 

http://www.italianisticaonline.it/forum/topic.php?id=118&page

http://it.wikibooks.org/wiki/Italiano/Grammatica/Congiuntivo/Scegliere_il_tempo_giusto


----------

